# An post savings bond and certs 3 and 5.5 year



## legal33 (26 Nov 2009)

When will the An Post 3 year savings bond and 5.5 saving cert rates change?


----------



## Lightning (26 Nov 2009)

Nobody knows for certain. 

The current An Post interest rates for 3 year and 5.5 year term deposits started in 2007. See http://www.anpost.ie/NR/rdonlyres/F...06CB53/0/SavingCertificates17thissuerules.pdf. 

The money is used by the NTMA, who need funds right now. 

It would seem unlikely that these rates will change in the near future. It could be a few years before the rates change on these products.


----------



## Potter on (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Fungus,

this link seems only for Saving cert, do you have one for saving bond?

thanks,


----------



## Lightning (27 Nov 2009)

http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainCon.../Savings+and+Investments/savings_invest.htm?P


----------



## Potter on (27 Nov 2009)

cheers Fungus.


----------



## Potter on (11 Dec 2009)

just wondering if anyone took out saving bond or saving certs and how long it took to receive confirmation from an post.  I took out one on 21st nov and still haven't received anything yet.  I rang an post today and was told it would take at least 4 weeks to process it.  even the lady in the post office told me it would take 10 working days.  and on the receipt it says contact an post if i don't receive anything within 21 days.


----------



## Crunchie (11 Dec 2009)

My last one took nearly 6 weeks but interest accrues from date of purchase so you're not losing out by not having the cert.


----------



## Potter on (11 Dec 2009)

thanks Crunchie, i am not worried about interest as I know my a/c was opened on the day at the counter, but didn't realise it would take that long.  and don't understand why it takes so long.


----------



## redstar (11 Dec 2009)

I got my cert after about two weeks (back in May 2009).


----------



## robinvn (11 Dec 2009)

I bought mine 12th November, they only arrive this Monday. I had called before, they said there was a huge backlog. I found it very surprising that they didn't send the certificate as registered mail.


----------



## Potter on (11 Dec 2009)

looks like a lot of people are going for it now.  so i'd be lucky if I get mine before x'mas.  

btw, robinvn, i don't think they send mail by registered post for any of their products.


----------



## gussy (16 Dec 2009)

Can i ask how much these certs are purchased for and are they dirt free.


----------



## TheJackal (16 Dec 2009)

I'm thinking of getting the 5.5 Years 3.53% option (equivalent to *4.70% *because it's are not subject to DIRT at 25%) but cashing it in after about 2 years (because will need mortgage deposit).

To calculate the interest per 1K, do I simply multiply it as follows:

yr 1: 1K x 1.047 = 1,047
yr 2: 1,047 x 1.047 = 1,096

Is this correct? No penalties for early withdrawl either as far as I can see...


----------



## oldtimer (16 Dec 2009)

Your calculations are almost spot on. After 2 years a €1,000 saving cert is worth €1046. If you intend withdrawing after 2 years savings bonds are better i.e. €1,000 is worth €1,052.  You are correct, no penalties for early withdrawal. However, be a little careful, for saving certs the interest is calculated every 6 months, for saving bonds the interest is calculated annually.


----------



## Fatphrog (16 Dec 2009)

The penalty for early withdrawl is the lower interest rate you get i the beginning compared to the full period.


----------



## pudds (21 Dec 2009)

I bought a Savings Bond on 25th November, last in my local post offfice and still haven't received the certificate yet, is this unreasonable!


----------



## seantheman (21 Dec 2009)

pudds said:


> I bought a Savings Bond on 25th November, last in my local post offfice and still haven't received the certificate yet, is this unreasonable!


 Considering that you've signed up for a three year bond and there has been a big uptake, I feel you should afford them a little more time


----------



## pudds (22 Dec 2009)

seantheman said:


> Considering that you've signed up for a three year bond and there has been a big uptake, I feel you should afford them a little more time



No bother, just checkin


----------

